

How to search text in O(n) time. (Used in GNU grep) - adn37
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boyer%E2%80%93Moore_string_search_algorithm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1626305>

